# 5x100 > 5x112 Hub Conversion?



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

_Hello All!_
Is it possible to covert the my MK4 5x100 bolt pattern to a 5x112 both patter by replacing the hubs and brakes off a B5 Passat or Audi A3/A4? I am to a point where all I see are NICE 5x112/5x114.3 wheels. And instead of running stupid adapters, I rather spend the $$$ and convert the entire setup to 5x112. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Has anyone done this? If not, you guys night have any ideas on where to start? Need some info.








Thanks! 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Bernie
_Pic for clicks._


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i would say try the wheel and tire forum.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i would say try the wheel and tire forum. 

I'll try them, but since this is the Hybrid Forum, I thought thier would be an OEM solution to do the converstion.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_
I thought thier would be an OEM solution to do the converstion.










Not that I have been able to find








The Audi hubs will not fit in VW bearings, and as far as I can tell the Audi bearings don't fit in VW hub carriers. Also the CV joints are different - all the Audi ones use a bolt through the middle, whereas the VWs use the usual nut. I haven't been able to test to see if the Audi CVs fit VW axles yet, but the Audi CV doesn't appear to clear the VW hub carrier anyway.
Anything using 5x100 (Golf, A3, etc) uses the VW style bits, and anything using 5x112 (A4, A6, mk5 Golf, new A3 etc) uses the Audi style bits. I have not yet found an interchangeable comination....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

I don't know if this matters or not, but some VW CVs used the Bolt through instead of the nuts. The Spline is the same, just the fixing method. The Turbo S beetle that my 02m setup came from had the Bolt through joints and fit in the Corrado Vr/Mk3 VR hubs, etc just as you would expect.
Not sure if that helps any if the Bearing OD or ID from the late is different though.
S


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now that _is_ interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit - although it doesn't seem to help at all damn!
It looks like the Beetle diverged from it's Golf sibling when the mk5 was created, as the Beetle still has 5x100 wheels when the Golf has 5x112. Also only the Turbo Beetle appears to have those Audi style outer CV joints, and curiously has tripod inner joints rather than CVs.
Got me thinking though....



_Modified by MikkiJayne at 6:51 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The beetle setup your describing sounds the same as all 02M transmission axles IIRC.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Hey guys, I was talking to a buddy of mine a few days ago and told him my idea of what I am trying to accomplish.
He suggested I try swapping out the entire ream beam from a Passat.
Does anyone have any ideas/conclusion on this?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*

Just have your OEM 5-100mm hubs re drilled to 5-112mm but with a 12x1.5 size hole and not the 14x1.5 and they should work. Plenty of meat on the rear and just enough on the front. I ran my benz wheels on a mk2 this way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Just have your OEM 5-100mm hubs re drilled to 5-112mm but with a 12x1.5 size hole and not the 14x1.5 and they should work. Plenty of meat on the rear and just enough on the front. I ran my benz wheels on a mk2 this way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You are very smart. This is a great idea!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Just have your OEM 5-100mm hubs re drilled to 5-112mm but with a 12x1.5 size hole and not the 14x1.5 and they should work. Plenty of meat on the rear and just enough on the front. I ran my benz wheels on a mk2 this way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Any pics of the fronts? I measured mine and was pretty sure they were too small to re-drill


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*

did you start with 4x100 hubs?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_did you start with 4x100 hubs?

no, OEM mk3 VR hubs and rear discs, redrilled the rears myself and a shop did the fronts. I have a pic of the fronts on my computer at home. To keep the stock mk2 4 lug width (non pluss suspension) I had oem VR6 outer CVs installed on my stock mk2 axles and the hubs had to be machined down due to the 4lug bearing being narrower than a VR bearing. No spacers FTW!










_Modified by Grabbit at 10:05 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*

Wonder if this would work on my 97 B4 Passat...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
no, OEM mk3 VR hubs and rear discs, redrilled the rears myself and a shop did the fronts. 

How are your wheels still on?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I just did some measuring and sketched out the hubs:








On the left is a standard mk3 VR6 5x100 hub, with M14 bolt holes, ABS ring holes, and the rotor screw hole. Outer diameter 126.8mm.
In the middle is a mk5 5x112 hub. Outer diameter 136.5mm.
On the right is the mk3 hub with 5x112 using M12 bolt holes as you said ^. The original holes are green, and the new one are red.
By my calculations you only have 1.4mm of material between the M12 thread and the outer edge of the hub!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Obviously it is working, but thats waaaaay to tight for me to be comfortable doing that to mine. I'm going to figure out a way of fitting mk5 hubs I think....


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Obviously it is working, but thats waaaaay to tight for me to be comfortable doing that to mine. I'm going to figure out a way of fitting mk5 hubs I think.... 

I think you will find it harder to fit the mk5 hubs due to changes in wheel bearing size and width, brake disc/caliper combination and style of outer CV joint. 
Keep in mind that although there is less than 2mm of material on the outside of the hub with the M12 bolts, the load is carried through out the bolt hole itself. I ran 17x8 mercedes wheels (heavy) for several years and there are no cracks between the bolt hole and the outer lip of the hub.I still run the these hubs but I have since sold the wheels and now run 5-100 15" corrado speedlines on some grippier tires. The hubs held up to a cammed VR for the last year and a half I ran the 5-112mm wheels.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow. They've certainly been put to the test then!
I guess there is no radial force on the bolts, so no real strain on that 1.4mm of material. The load is tensile, and like you say carried by the rest of the thread.
I must admit it's not something I would have been the first to try, but it obviously does work just fine.
Thanks for the info


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

i've cut the entire flange from the hub on a lathe and made new flanges... press fit them and TIG welded->remachined and milled the holes for the new bolts... you can make a flange for viper or vette wheels if you really want to. you can also change the offset this way by moving the mating surface one way or the other if necessary. IMHO it's the best way to do it so there aren't any spacers/adapters etc.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_i've cut the entire flange from the hub on a lathe and made new flanges... press fit them and TIG welded->remachined and milled the holes for the new bolts... you can make a flange for viper or vette wheels if you really want to. you can also change the offset this way by moving the mating surface one way or the other if necessary. IMHO it's the best way to do it so there aren't any spacers/adapters etc.

Alot of work if you dont have the money or resources but I totally agree.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats a pretty spectacular solution!








I did think about cutting a ring out and welding it on the outer edge of the hub so there is a bit more metal around the threads, but if you have to pay for the welding and machining it ends up cheaper to just buy adapters


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

I own a 93 corrado.....got a set of 5x112 bbs rs....dont wanna run adapters...i figured out just redrill front hubs but what can i do to the rears?...drill the rotors?????....


----------

